# Flickering TV...how to?



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

I built a "3D" TV for my garage/house haunt but tried a static version which I don't like very much. You see, I didn't what a moving one because I don't think people whould not be able to see the effect from the street. I've been trying different lighting effects IE strob, night-light, and a flame flickering bulb but nothing is giving me what I want. I thought of an idea which I think would be perfect but, not sure if I can do it or not.

I would like the TV to flicker a few times, come on for a couple of minutes, then flicker and go dark again like it's getting intemit power. I've seen flicker circuits but they all seem to be geared to a flame effect. Anyone know where I can buy something like this (controler) or how to build it myself?


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

Do you have access to any video editing software? You should be able to replicate that effect and just put it on a loop VHS tape or DVD.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Now, about your question, GreenCapt has the right idea. You don't want to mess with TV innards and constantly flick it on and off, you could start a fire. Getting or making a video to do that would be better.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Dr Moribus, this "TV" is gutted and has spandex installed for the screen so there is no chance of fire.
GreenCapt, I do have editing software and I like your idea, I could even add images to the loop when the TV comes on like a ghost or something. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm confused..how can you play a video loop if the TV is gutted?


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

Well some of us didn't realize that yet.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry about the confusion. I have an old TV which I gutted to make a "3D" TV but, I didn't like the static nature of the prop. I tried a few lighting ideas, with the now gutted TV but, nothing looked good to me. I thought of the "flickering" TV and was wondering how I could do it...so my post.

If I deside to go with GreenCapt's idea I would use a "good TV" either from the house or buy a cheep one from a yard-sale, or something like that. 

I can make a video with my computer but, would need to get it on VHS ( I have a couple old ones) because I don't want to use my home computer to run one prop. BTW no, my home computer can't transfere from mpeg (or whatever format I would use) to VHS.

Again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

Thrift stores and pawn shops are great sources for old tvs on the cheap as well. And do you have a video camera of any sort? You could put the elements together on your computer and then actually film the screen (assuming you want the cheapest and easiest method- you *will* end up with odd scanning lines due to the unmatched scan rates of the monitor, etc (unless you have an LCD monitor then you should be in like Flynn) but even so that could add to your effect.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

One idea you might try is to add some things, like faces or hands, that push out against the screen, then come back in. A low RPM motor, with a cam and some rocker arms should do the trick. If you like this idea, I can sketch something up for you if you need help with the mechanics, or I'm sure Dr Morbius and others could do it also.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wouldn't it be cool to somehow project a face on the 3D one pushing out? like Haunted Mansion busts? oooooo...Have it push out, open it's eyes and say "Change the channel!" or something..hehe


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

GreenCapt, another great idea! I do have a VHS camera and like you said the scan lines may even help the effect. Let me see what I can come-up with, I'll let you know how it turns out.

heresjohnny, the reason I kinda gave-up on the 3D TV idea is you would not be able to see the effect from the street. I may look at this again when I move into the inside decs. Thanks for the offer to "draw something up" and I may need your help a little later down the line.

Dr Moribus, that would be cool if done right!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Heres a thought. Maybe we could help establish a collection of vidoe clips that could be edited into something suitable for showing in a haunt. For example, I think I could get a clip of just static.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Anything you guys/gals can offer would be a help. I also have a program where I can "rip" DVDs into JPEG format which I'm going to use to get some clips from a couple of horror movies like The Exorcist to use. :xbones:


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Heresjohnny, my daughter reminded my our small digital camera can take short video clips so I shot a short clip of static and blackness last night and did a few tests....it worked great!  I'm going to work on it some more this weekend and will post a clip when ready...thanks for the idea I think this is going to be great!


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Here's my first test, and please remeber it is a test but, I think the idea is great and will work better than the "light in a gutted TV" I was thinking of before. The file is 4.9meg and may download slow so give it time.

All suggestions are welcome on what to do to make it better.

http://www.warthogpen.com/bs/halloween_2.wmv


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

verry interesting., the bees gave me he heebee. Looks creapy


----------



## GreenCapt (May 28, 2006)

Really cool start! I can't wait to see the final- this should be a very nifty display!


----------

